# Sram bb30



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I have a cannondale synapse carbon with the SRAM Apex BB30 -- I was able to pick up a SRAM Force crank -- It a BB30 setup as well -- My question is can I just remove the Apex one and slide in the Force one? Do I need to replace the bearings? The bike is brand new and has approx only 300 miles on it. Hopefully you can help me out. 

Thanks


----------

